# Freeride, Downhill Nähe Rastatt? gibt es da was?



## knetis (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde im Juli Arbeitsbedingt nach Rastatt (oder zumindest in die Nähe) ziehen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage ob es da ein paar gleichgesinnte gibt, die mir evtl. ein paar Spots zeigen können. Also das Wildbad recht nah ist ist klar, aber ich meine eigentlich was für den Feierabend... so für ein zwei Std.

Ich fahre auch gern Singletrails, dann halt mit dem Tourenfully.


Also ich bin für jeden Tipp (und  anschluss ;-) dankbar

danke schonmal und haut rein....


----------



## velo rouge (30. April 2010)

Hi, also in Rastatt selbst kenne ich nix, aber dafür in Offenburg, das dürfte so 30 Minuten mit Zug oder Auto sein.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypjuG6EyPLY"]YouTube- Freeride Offenburg II[/nomedia] 
Hier n Video von der Strecke,also wenn du Lust hast, melden....wir sind meistens so n paar Leuts.
PS:zum hochfahren ist auch noch relativ unstressig

Greetz
Alke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knetis (30. April 2010)

Na das sieht doch schonmal schön aus! Aber ist ja auch schon ein ganzes Stück. Aber auf alle fälle schonmal sehr gut zu wissen  ganz schöne "Dinger" aufgeschaufelt habt ihr da! Gibts da keinen Stress mit dem Förster? Der eine Kicker ist von unten denk ich mal schon beachtlich..!

Ihr werdet dann wahrscheinlich auch ab Saisonbeginn so oft wie mögl. nach Wildbad fahren oder?

Ich werd mich auf alle Fälle mal melden wenn ich dann ne Wohnung und und und gefunden hab unds "Rädle" augepackt hab.

Also danke schonmal!
Aber immer her wenn jemand noch was weiß!

P.S.: Respektable Dreads, und die unterm Helm! Hart ;-)


----------



## Saci (30. April 2010)

also in Bühl (was ja nich ganz so weit wech is wie OG) hats viele schöne trails, anner hornisgrinde usw .. aber is halt mitm demo au etwas bitter da hochzukommen, aber habn au schon ma geshuttelt früher.. war au schon lang nimmer dort..

oder je nach dem welche ecke von RA´s denn wird - wenns richtung KArlsruhe geht - dann viell. ma nach KA guggen .. is ma vom HBF au recht schnell an 2 ganz akzeptablen trails.. 

tjoar.. und halt wildbad - oder lac blanc - is von RA au nich ganz soo weit ^^


----------



## knetis (1. Mai 2010)

Ah OK, naja ich mein ich hab ja ein Auto, also so eingeschränkt bin ich ja nicht. und mal für 2-3 Abfahrten schieben muss halt dann sein. 

Hornisgrinde, da gibt mir GoogleMaps nur ne Strasse bei Bühl...? Aber da werden halt dann mal ein paar Touren in die Richtung gehen. Aber cool, wieder was zum anschauen...Danke dir!


----------



## velo rouge (2. Mai 2010)

@knetis.
Hi,naja, also der Abschnitt mit den Drops, der ist nicht so einfach zufinden,liegt relativ versteckt.Leider aber nicht so gut,das es kein stress gibt.Ob's der Förster war, der da einige sachen wieder kaputt gemacht hat?Aber ansonsten....wir sind ja auch nur ein kleiner Haufen.Ich hab bis vor n paar Monaten noch in Freiburg gewohnt.Da ist die Berg-runter-Fraktion echt gross, gibt sogar ne offizielle Strecke.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=475
Hier noch der Link zur IG "Blackforest Freeride"vielleicht weiss von denen noch jemand was interessantes in RA.
Bad Wildbad?Ich persönlich war noch nicht da.Ich war bis jetzt nur in Lac blanc.Da haben ich und mein Rad (kona Minxy 150Federweg) am meisten Spass. Warste da schon mal?Ist Bad Wildbad reiner DH-Park?
Ja, also, eben Angebot steht....meld dich einfach wenn du im Ländle bist.


----------



## knetis (2. Mai 2010)

@velo rouge
Leider war ich noch nicht in Bad Wildbad, ich kenns nur von Videos ausm Netz. Aber mich reizt die FunCross-Strecke! Ich bin eher fan von flowigen Strecken, so ganz brachiale Felsbetten sind nich unbedingt meins 

Lac Blanc ist ja auch nicht weit stimmt, wie ist denn das da so (wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich fast nur Franzosen kennengelernt, die es kategorisch ablenen einen andere Sprache ausser die Ihre zu sprechen)

Ich werd mich auf alle Fälle mal melden wenn ich denn dann angekommen bin. Zur Zeit bin ich aber noch am Wohnung suchen. wird wohl noch bis Juli dauern..

Aber cool..


----------



## velo rouge (3. Mai 2010)

Also, ich glaube mit Lac blanc kann man nichts verkehrt machen......es gibt 5,6 Strecken und vom blutigen Anfänger bis hin zum DH-Junkie ist alles dabei.ich bin vor 2 Jahren mit meinem alten cc-rad 80Federweg V/h dort die Trails runter geschüsselt.Frag besser nicht wie, aber es ging.Und teuer sind die auch nicht.25 Euro die Tageskarte.
Ach, bezüglich der Sprachbarrieren:ich gehöre zwar zu denen ,die deren Sprache sprechen, aber 1.ist lac blanc noch im Elsass(das sind eh nur halbe Franzosen), 2. sind mittlerweile soviel Deutsche und schweizer am start....und 3.das sollte doch kein Hinderungsgrund sein

Greetz!!


----------



## knetis (4. Mai 2010)

Na dann... mitn CC-Bike im Bikepark?! nich schlecht 
Ganz schön internationales Eck da bei euch. Wir sind hier im Frankenland immer ziemlich unter uns, ist sonst allen zu weit, und dann auch noch recht flach.
Wir haben zwar nen Park "ums Eck" Osternohe da kostet der Tag knapp 18 aber halt auch nur für 136m Höhenunterschied. (ABER SCHÖN IS EIN LIFT TROTZEM!)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...danke dir


----------



## velo rouge (5. Mai 2010)

EIN LIFT IST IMMER SCHÖN!!!
Aber bei euch liegt das Ausland doch auch garnicht so weit weg? Was ist mit Teschechien, oder mit Bayern?
Ja ich glaube Rad-technisch, kommt man im Dreiländer-eck definitiv auf seine Kosten.......Viel Glück bei der Wohnungssuche.


----------



## knetis (5. Mai 2010)

HAHA, naja Tschechien hat zwar nen Park, aber irgendwie kams noch nie dazu...!
Franken liegt ja "leider" in Bayern, das darf man hier nur nicht sagen  da bekommt man nur gesagt: Horch, ich bin ka Bayer, ich bin Franke sach des nochmal und des setzt was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (5. Mai 2010)

Oh...ja.hör mir auf mit den Bayern!!Mein Dad wohnt in der Nähe von München und ich bin dummerweise da geboren.Aber tolle Berge haben sie ja schon da.......Gibt's da auch n Park?
Servus


----------



## knetis (5. Mai 2010)

Naja München ist von mir (jetzt) auch 180 km weg. Und wie gesagt, wir wehren uns ganz deutlich: Wir sind Franken, keine Bayern!
Und leider ist das mit dem Bergen hier so ne Sache.....gibt keine 
Aber "Servus"  muss auch bei uns sein, es ist eigentlich Haarspalterei, aber soviel Zeit muss sein  (macht halt Spass, bissl sticheln)
Unsere Bergkirchweih ist auch deutlich besser als die blöde Wiesn.
Aber wir haben ja alle eins gemeinsam:  Dick einen Auf-Freeriden!

P.S.: Ach ja, falls du dieses Badener Tagblatt ließt, und zufällig ne 2-3 Zimmer Wohnung in Rastatt entdeckst sag bescheid, bei ImmoScout ist alles mit Provision, und die Zeitung muss man sogar online kaufen.
Ist zwar unwarscheinlich aber ich muss alle Register ziehen..


----------



## knetis (5. Mai 2010)

Parks gibts da schon, aber da ich im Moment noch armer Student bin kam ich bisher nur nach Osternohe, Ochsenkopf (nur mal zuschauen) und zum boarden mal am Geisskopf.


----------



## Grandslam (7. Mai 2010)

geile freeride dh bedingungen hier vorzufinden
hab jez leider nicht die zeit alles genau zu beschrieben
wirst bis morgen nacht warten müssen
dann geb ich dir bescheid
bis dahin mfg


----------



## velo rouge (7. Mai 2010)

Hey Mc Gyver,
nee, die lese ich leider nicht, hier gibts nur die Badische Zeitung und das Offenburger tageblatt,das sind dann keine Wohnungsanzeigen für RA drin.dafür hab ich aber gelesen das sie die in Offenburg vorhandene Worlcup Crosscountry-strecke ausbauen wollen, angeblich möchten sie da ne Art Mountaibike-zentrum hinklatschen mit DH-spot!!!Fehlt nur noch das OK vom Gemeinderat.Und apropo Lokalpatriotismus....Baden contra Schwaben.
Blöd wenn man als Student zwei teure Hobbys hat.......Das ken ich und bin froh, dass ich das seit n paar Monaten hinter mich gebracht hab.Dafür werd ich nie wieder so viel biken können,wie zu den guten alten Stundentezeiten....


----------



## Michi6781 (7. Mai 2010)

Servus,

Feierabend strecken von Rastatt aus gibts, Ebersteinburg, Mahlbergturm, Bernstein. Bei Ettlingen gibts auch ein paar Strecken aber dafür ist schon etwas mehr Zeit 3-4 Stunden erforderlich da der Weg ca. 20km in der Ebene sind.
Kannst dich ja melden wenn hier bist.

Gruss Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knetis (7. Mai 2010)

Na Wahnsinn, da gehts ja rund!  Ja so ist das mit den hobbies, aber die Anschaffungen (bikes) waren noch zu Arbeitszeiten, als der Rubel noch rollte. (bald...wirds besser...hoffentlich)
Baden - Schwaben, ist das auch so ne zickerei? ich will nix falsches sagen...

@Michi, Ha in Bietigheim schau ich mir am 15.05 ne Wohnung an (wenn se noch da ist) da ist morgen Vormittag ne Besichtigung, die ich leider nicht schaffe.... also um ca 11:00 einfach mal radau auf der Badenstr 26 machen dann schnappt mir die keiner weg 

Aber an euch alle ein Dankeschön für die freundliche und massige Resonanz


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

bitte schön


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2010)

Grandslam schrieb:


> also gerade für freeride kann man sich im nordschwarzwald nicht
> beschweren
> mehrere krass verblockte dh tracks
> schlimmer noch als wildbad kein spass
> ...



Wie ameryl schon sagte > solche Tipss bitte besser per PN. NOch gibts auf den Strecken kein Stress. Aber wenn man sich mal den Einstieg zum großen Loch anschaut und überlegt wie er noch vor einem Jahr aussah (oder irgendwelche Serpentinenabkürzer) wird es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. Also bitte nicht öffentlich ausschreiben...


----------



## ScottyFR20 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hab mich frisch hier angemeldet.

Komme aus dem Murgtal. Bin ja ein Freund des freien Fahrens. Die genannten Trails sind aber als Geheimtip zu sehen und nicht als Touri-Autobahn.

Wäre nett, wenn ein Mod die Tips löscht. (solche Wege gibt man eher per PN und Mundpropaganda weiter, wenn überhaupt... 

Bin aber offen, falls jemand mal Bock hat, mit mir ne Runde zu drehen. Hab noch massig Trails auf Lager...


----------



## knetis (8. Mai 2010)

Na krass, so viel Input! Kann ich verstehen, dass das eher "geheim" bleiben sollte. Wer kennt das Förster Problem nicht.....?
Ich wollte mir auch nur mal nen Überblick verschaffen in welche Richtung ich mich denn orientieren sollte um was zu finden. Ich hab nicht mit so detaillierten Beschreibungen gerechnet  (bin aber trotzdem sehr froh darüber).

Also ich werde mich mal wenn ich da bin auf die Suche nach besagten Strecken machen, und evtl. nochmal genauer nachfragen..#

Aber vielen dank Jungs (und/oder Mädel/s)

haut rein ich freu mich


----------



## ScottyFR20 (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn du Bock hast ---> Bin auf jeden Fall fürs Feierabendbiken zu haben.

Unter Umständen arbeiten wir sogar für den selben Arbeitgeber...


----------



## knetis (8. Mai 2010)

Der selbe Arbeitgeber?! Ich werd schon immer gefragt ob ich dann bei Benz anfange (haben alle Vermieter bis jetz gefragt).
Aber anscheinend bin ich einer der wenigen die nicht wegen Benz nach Rastatt ziehen, sondern dann in einer
Lüftungs/Klimafirma anfange.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (8. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann bist doch nicht beim selben Arbeitgeber.

Hier in der Region arbeiten gefühlt alle entweder in Gaggenau oder Rastatt beim Benz....

Soll aber kein Hindernis sein, dass du nicht dort arbeitest 

Helfe gern beim Anschluss finden!


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wie ameryl schon sagte > solche Tipss bitte besser per PN. NOch gibts auf den Strecken kein Stress. Aber wenn man sich mal den Einstieg zum großen Loch anschaut und überlegt wie er noch vor einem Jahr aussah (oder irgendwelche Serpentinenabkürzer) wird es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. Also bitte nicht öffentlich ausschreiben...




ich halte das für blödsinn
ich hab mir die trails selber gesucht
und wäre froh gewesen wenn mir jmd auf der suche danach geholfen hätte
ihr verhaltet euch wie köche die ihre scheiss rezepte für sich behalten wollen weil ihr angst habt dass jmd euern kuchen nachbackt und ihr es nichtmal erfahren würdet
ps die spuren am großen loch sind erosion meine herren
nichts für ungut


----------



## knetis (8. Mai 2010)

Na cool, da komm ich gerne drauf zurück...

Naja Benz ist ja fast die hlbe Fläche von Rastatt  wenn man auf GoogleEarth schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> also in Bühl (was ja nich ganz so weit wech is wie OG) hats viele schöne trails, anner hornisgrinde usw .. aber is halt mitm demo au etwas bitter da hochzukommen, aber habn au schon ma geshuttelt früher.. war au schon lang nimmer dort..
> 
> oder je nach dem welche ecke von RA´s denn wird - wenns richtung KArlsruhe geht - dann viell. ma nach KA guggen .. is ma vom HBF au recht schnell an 2 ganz akzeptablen trails..
> 
> tjoar.. und halt wildbad - oder lac blanc - is von RA au nich ganz soo weit ^^




der mann wohnt an der spitze des schwarzwalds und soll richtung norden fahren für zwei lumpige trails am wattkopf???
noch bei trost??


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2010)

Grandslam schrieb:


> ich halte das für blödsinn
> ich hab mir die trails selber gesucht
> und wäre froh gewesen wenn mir jmd auf der suche danach geholfen hätte
> ihr verhaltet euch wie köche die ihre scheiss rezepte für sich behalten wollen weil ihr angst habt dass jmd euern kuchen nachbackt und ihr es nichtmal erfahren würdet
> ...



Mit Verlaub das ist kompletter Unsinn den du hier verzapfst. Wer fragt bekommt hier immer reichlich Tipps und wird auch gerne auf Touren mitgenommen und bekommt die Trails gezeigt. Dass das veröffentlichen von Trails dazu beiträgt, dass es auf diesen Probleme mit dem Boden oder Fußgängern gibt hat sich schon oft gezeigt. Übrigens, Erosion und nur das Ergebnis aber nicht die Ursache, die wird durch falsches Biken (Blockierbremsungen, Spitzkehren Abkürzen, um Kurven driften, ...) ganz massiv gefördert.


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

naja wie ihr meint
entschuldigung nochmal 
bitte haltet euch alle von den genannten trails fern
schmelzt euer bike ein
wechselt die sportart
polo kann ich empfehlen
mfg

ach übrigens zum thema erosion
schmelzwasser und regenwasser tragen reichlich boden ab, viel mehr als alle fehlbremsungen und was weis ich


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2010)

Du verstehst es einfach nicht! Es geht nicht darum die Trails nicht zu verraten - es geht darum es nicht öffentlich herauszuposaunen! Jetzt kapiert!?

Die Erosion auf den genannten Trails kommt hauptsächlich durch Wanderer und Biker. Schonmal beobachtet wie sich der Boden verhält wenn Wanderer sich an den steilen Stellen mit den Füssen abstossen oder dort irgendwelche Helden auf Bikes mit blockierenden Rädern oder abkürzender weise runter bewegen. Schmelzwasser reißt keine Serpentinen ein!


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

ok
ihr habt recht
beitrag gelöscht
können wir das thema jetzt beenden?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2010)

Danke!


----------



## knetis (8. Mai 2010)

Ruhig bleiben 

Ich wollte hier keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen, sondern nur ein paar Tipps in welche Richtung ich mich orientieren soll. Mit so ausschweifenden Beschreibungen hatte ich garnicht gerechnet.
Klar bin ich froh um jeden tipp, oder Angebote zum durch die gegend touren aber die Förster-Wanderer... Problematik kennt ja jeder.

Also geht euch nicht an die Gurgel! 

In diesem Sinne mal  und Danke


----------



## velo rouge (8. Mai 2010)

Eben Jungs.........LOVE, PEACE AND HARMONY


----------



## kreisimeck (10. Mai 2010)

hallöle alle miteinander ich wollt mal fragen was n gutes dh bike is weil ich möchte gerne einsteigen und um nicht die katze im sack zu kaufen würde ich gerne n paar bikes testfahren aber nicht zerlegen  wenn da jemand bereit wäre, wär des echt ne geile sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (10. Mai 2010)

servus,

wo kommst du denn her? bekomm diese woche(hoffentlich) mein scott voltage fr 20.

kann dir dann zumindest mal berichten wie es läuft. 

ist kein reines dh-bike sondern ein freerider. was hast denn so vor mit dem rad? nur bikepark und bergab oder auch mal berg hoch?

kannst mir auch ne pn schicken


----------



## knetis (12. Juli 2010)

So, eingezogen bin ich, und am Wochenende wollte ich mal bissl rumtouren wenns denn klappt!
Mir wurde mein tourer zwei tage vor dem umzug geklaut :-(

Ich werde zusehen das ich diese Woche was neues herbekomme!


----------



## haenson (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle Freerider + Downhiller,
ich habe mir dieses WE einen Traum erfüllt. Ich wollte schon immer einen bestimmten Trail von der Hornisgrinde nach Bühl fahren. Bisher hinderten mich immer das Material oder zum Schluss der neue Wohnort an diesem Vorhaben. Aber was lange währt...
Ich bin in Baden- Baden gestartet und über die B500 zum Mummelsee gefahren. Da kurz die Füße ins Wasser und dann die letzten Meter schon auf dem Trail hochgeschoben in Richtung Hochmoor. Von Von da aus gings dann über 23 km fast nur bergab!! ;-) Natührlich sind ein paar uphill Passagen dabei aber der Trail entschuldigt das!!! Wer interesse hat sagt einfach bescheid, dann schick ich ihm die Daten. Hatte mein Iphone dabei und BikeMateGPS lief beim Downhill die ganze Zeit. Evtl kann ich so auch gleich die Karte schicken. Hab ich noch nicht versucht. Mmh... Also das mit dem schicken ist nicht so einfach. Ihr bekommt dann eine Wegbeschreibung von mir! Sollte dann auch genauund zu finden sein. 
Eins noch: Ihr solltet die Strecke nicht wie ich an einem Sonntag fahren!Ich hatte extra den Integralhelm zu Hause gelassen um nicht zu abschreckend auf die Wanderer zu wirken und bin extra nicht mit voll Stoff da lang. Trotzdem fanden einige es nicht gut, dass ich mit dem Bike ankam. Gibt halt so Leute... Gerade am Anfang des Wegs dürfte es Probleme mit dem Schwarzwaldverein geben, da das reine Wanderwege sind! Trotzdem ein wirklich sehr schöner und teilweise anspruchsvoller Trail!!

Ps. Ich bin die Tour mit einem Canyon Frx 9.0 gefahren! Wer also leidensfähig ist kommt überall hoch. Auch mit nem Demo ;-)


----------



## knetis (16. Juli 2010)

Ja verdammt, das ist ja ewig weit..... nicht schlecht! Ja Downhillen wäre auch ne tolle Sache, aber ich wollt erst mal mit dem Tourer los.
ich war heut schon bissl unterwegs, aber leider bin ich total planlos richtung Baden-Baden gefahren und das ganze fast nur auf der Strasse, oder mal an Feldern vorbei.

Ok aber ich werd mich wegen der route nochmal melden, muss nur mein iPhone reaktivieren, dann sag ich bescheid.

Aber wer dieses WE noch ne Tour fährt, und mich evtl. mitnehmen würde....Bescheid sagen!


danke


----------



## andi82 (17. Juli 2010)

hey,
schau doch mal http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323 hier rein! Ettlingen + Albtal haben nette Trails und es liegt näher an Rastatt wie Offenburg und co!

Hier mal ein kleines Video vom Ettlinger Strommasten Downhill  
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12274474"]helmet cam hometrack on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## knetis (17. Juli 2010)

na der ist ja witzig! aber bitte sag mir das die geschwindigkeit nicht immer original ist !?!? kannst mir mal ne PN schicken wo man da genau hin muss? kenn mich kein stück aus hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (19. Juli 2010)

Geschwindigkeit ist schon realistisch, da gehts teilweise sau steil runter, kommt nur in dem Video nicht rüber  

Der Trail ist in Ettlingen. Das wäre mit Auto über die B3 oder über die Käffer Kuppenheim / Malsch wenn das geschickter für dich ist. Parkmöglichkeiten für den PKW bietet der Parkplatz an der Hedwigsquelle.

Am besten du schreibst mal im Singletrail Karlsruhe / Ettlingen Thread welchen ich dir oben schon gepostet habe, da sind immer einige Gruppen unterwegs die sich regional super auskennen und dir den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen können.


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2010)

andi82 schrieb:


> Parkmöglichkeiten für den PKW bietet der Parkplatz an der Hedwigsquelle.



Die Hedwigsquelle ist *kein* Parkplatz, genaugenommen darf man da nichtmal mit dem Auto hochfahren. Wer unbedingt in der Nähe parken muss nimmt bitte den Parkplatz am Ettlinger Vogelsang (B3 von Durlach nach Ettlingen und im Ort gleich die erste nach dem Friedhof links), von da aus braucht man keine 5 Minuten zur Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## andi82 (19. Juli 2010)

Den mein ich doch


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2010)

Dann ist ja gut  Leider parken immer wieder Leute (nicht nur die Wasserholer) direkt an der Quelle und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## knetis (19. Juli 2010)

OK, werd ich finden und werde mich daran halten!


----------



## black soul (19. Juli 2010)

andi82 schrieb:


> hey,
> schau doch mal http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323 hier rein! Ettlingen + Albtal haben nette Trails und es liegt näher an Rastatt wie Offenburg und co!
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Video vom Ettlinger Strommasten Downhill
> helmet cam hometrack on Vimeo




  super video, das animiert wenigstens alle volles rohr runterzufahren

lies mal ein bisschen und denk ein bisschen nach ab beitrag 1305
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323&page=53


----------

